# Any Advice for Flying with an Ear Infection



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Unfortunately I have been sick with an awful ear infection that is taking massive antibiotics to cure ( I am still not cured) I am flying to New Orleans tomorrow ( about an hour flight) and I am nervous about the pain it may cause in my ear. Does anyone have any advice on ways to help minimize the pain that I may feel while flying with this awful ear infection??


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh I feel your pain, I used to get terrible ear infections, they hurt soo much  
I got them until I was about 32 and then one day I just never had them again, thank God :yucky: 
I really don't know , maybe put some cotton balls in your ear.
Are you on antibiotics? I sure hope so, but I know they take about 3 days to start killing the infection/
I hope you have some pain medication
Good luck and feel better, I know you must be in alot of pain :grouphug: 

Oops sorry, I saw you are taking antibiotics..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Why don't you call the doctors ofc and ask the receptionist or nurse if you can fly with the ear infection. I have heard that it could possibly rupture your eardrum. Just check to be on the safe side.........that way it won't cost you anything.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Flying with a Middle Ear Infection ( which you are describing) can cause a rupture or tear in the ear drum...The pain is excruciating if the drum tears...When you have a Middle Ear Infection, there is fluid present and when the plane pressure changes ( like with take off or landing) the fluid is pushed against the ear drum and can cause the damage. You REALLY should let your M.D. have a look in your ears and see what stage you are at in the healing process and how much residual fluid is still present before you get on a plane...Is that possible?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> Flying with a Middle Ear Infection ( which you are describing) can cause a rupture or tear in the ear drum...The pain is excruciating if the drum tears...When you have a Middle Ear Infection, there is fluid present and when the plane pressure changes ( like with take off or landing) the fluid is pushed against the ear drum and can cause the damage. You REALLY should let your M.D. have a look in your ears and see what stage you are at in the healing process and how much residual fluid is still present before you get on a plane...Is that possible?[/B]


I went to the Dr. yesterday and she told me it would be ok to fly because I have been on anti-biotics since last Friday. I have been put on a higher dosage starting today because my ear still feels clogged and was still red/irratated when she re-checked it yesterday. I am not really feeling any pain just that annoying feeling of having clogged ears....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just want to wish you good luck... and remind you not to forget your chewing gum for take off. That may help, who knows?

enJOY NO,
Melanie


----------

